# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  nnCron 1.93b10 (1.93.1141) и ложная тревога McAfee 8.8i EE

## VictorVG

Уже точно не помню число с какого, но на nnCron 1.9.3.1141 McAfee сообщает что это мол троян      Artemis!E13E204EC696, :Smiley:  хотя на ВирусТотал после этого я его специально проверял 30.04.2011. При этом ClamAV 0.97.1 с он-лайн обновлениями ничего не находит:




> Scan Started Sat Aug 06 13:01:25 2011
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------
> Known viruses: 1014791
> Engine version: 0.97.1
> Scanned directories: 0
> Scanned files: 1
> ...


а McAfee отыскивает Artemis!E13E204EC696. Причём бесполезно переключать его режимы и писать nncron в исключения - как в отделе маркетинга решили что это "вирус", значит им виднее. Мы уже с людьми раз двадцать им писали, но ответа так и не получили, и потому к такому выводу собственно и пришли. БД заразы то как-то надо людям пополнять - продажи падают! :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

